# Almost too pretty to break up.



## Anonymous (May 22, 2014)

I got a pile of these boards in today. I have to say that I'm looking at them and almost (almost) thinking that they are too pretty to strip and refine.


----------



## CBentre (May 22, 2014)

Look like keepers to me, very nice!


----------



## necromancer (May 22, 2014)

put one in a nice frame & ebay it, before you scrap the rest


----------



## Anonymous (May 22, 2014)

This lot came in too. The whole batch is a toll refine for a friend of mine.


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 22, 2014)

spaceships said:


> This lot came in too. The whole batch is a toll refine for a friend of mine.


I assume you'll use AR directly or dilute hot HNO3 first and then AR. Make sure the AR dissolves everything under the chip. Otherwise you'll get low numbers.


----------



## necromancer (May 22, 2014)

those are good chips, i am running 77g as a test right now.

crush them you will see they have lots of goodies inside


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 22, 2014)

necromancer said:


> those are good chips, i am running 77g as a test right now.
> 
> crush them you will see they have lots of goodies inside



I know this is picky, but, technically, those aren't chips. They are IC packages that hold, protect, interconnect, seal, etc., a silicon IC chip. The "chip" manufacturer buys these "packages" from a "package" manufacturer to mount their "chips" in. The same exact "package" is used to contain many different types of "chips". I know that most people, erroneously, call the entire thing a "chip". That is totally incorrect. If you removed the "chip", what would you call it then? The "chip" contains no gold. All the gold is associated with the package and the packaging of the "chip". Everybody has their pet peeves and this is one of mine. No offense, I hope.


----------



## Anonymous (May 23, 2014)

goldsilverpro said:


> spaceships said:
> 
> 
> > This lot came in too. The whole batch is a toll refine for a friend of mine.
> ...



Thanks GSP I will be doing exactly that (AR) and I will make sure that the lids are off prior to putting in AR, and everything is exposed before beginning to think that they are completed.


----------



## kjavanb123 (May 23, 2014)

Hi,

If you read my post about telecomm boards, I also crush these types of material to expose all the gold inside and out, then drop them in hydrochloric acid warm it up, then small doses of nitric is added until no more reaction.

Regards
Kevin


----------



## Anonymous (May 23, 2014)

Thanks Kevin however I'm not going to make a gloopy mess out of this product and complicate the recovery of the PMs.

That's just making work where it doesn't need to be made.


----------



## JustDigging (Jun 10, 2014)

Holy smokes! That's a beautiful looking board you have there. What kind of equipment do these boards come from?


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 10, 2014)

High end telecoms boards, that's where they are from.

The yield from them was utterly obscene.


----------



## necromancer (Jun 10, 2014)

spaceships said:


> High end telecoms boards, that's where they are from.
> 
> The yield from them was utterly obscene.




they sure are !!

you sharing data on those gold legged "electronic components" ?


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 13, 2014)

Well I'm struggling to believe what I got, because if my data is correct I actually got 13g from 370G of these things....

Some of them had a plate on the top with gold braze around it, so it could be right but I'm staggered to the point of being dubious, even in the face of my own results.


----------



## Lou (Jun 13, 2014)

Doesn't sound wrong to me.

We saw some of the white ones once that were very good. Those are getting less and less common anymore...


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 13, 2014)

If you mean the white lid versions of these on the boards in the first picture. Ive got a couple of boards full of those. Thanks Lou I'll do those in a couple of weeks then. 

Glad to hear I wasn't going out of my mind too. I was beginning to think that I had done something terribly wrong.


----------



## necromancer (Jun 13, 2014)

spaceships said:


> Well I'm struggling to believe what I got, because if my data is correct I actually got 13g from 370G of these things....
> 
> Some of them had a plate on the top with gold braze around it, so it could be right but I'm staggered to the point of being dubious, even in the face of my own results.



i got just under 4g from 177g of the same ic


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 13, 2014)

> i got just under 4g from 177g of the same ic


Sounds about right.

I once owned 50% of 700 pounds of those same packages, mostly Intel. We pulled the lids and the chips and refined everything separately. Unfortunately, gold was only $42 at the time. Of course, a dollar then was the same as $5.67 today.


----------



## Aristo (Jun 13, 2014)

Spaceships, the good old days.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=11566&p=113123#p113123


----------



## gallium guy (Jun 21, 2014)

I found that it is not needed to break the caps if they are the gold and metal caps. If they are Ceramic caps like the pentiums sometimes have then it is good to break those. The AR dissolves the caps and then gets under the Si chip. You know the run is done when the chips (packages) are just an empty shell with the chips laying detached next to them. I like to save the larger, prettiest Si chips and glue Neodymium magnets to them and make refrigerator magnets out of them


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 22, 2014)

Spaceships, the good old days.
viewtopic.php?f=60&t=11566&p=113123#p113123

Those pictures of chips to be scrapped just about brought tears to these old eyes.
Dec J11 PDP-11 processors and IBM 43xx mainframe processor chips as well.


----------



## necromancer (Jun 22, 2014)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=11566&p=113123#p113123

exposing the link


----------

